# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  چگونه N امین عدد اول را پیدا کنیم ؟

## amirali0079

سلام من یک برنامه نوشتم اعداد اول بین a و b را نشان میدهد
یه برنامه دیگه هم نوشتم میگوید آیا a اول است یا نه
الان چالش اینجاشت چگونه بفهمم n امین عدد اول چیست؟
کسی بلده؟

----------


## modjtaba.yousefi

سلام
مطمینا جوابتون در این لینک هستش
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2...h-prime-number
 موفق باشید

----------


## amirali0079

اشتباهه کدش همش جواب میشه ۲

----------


## morteza.fatahzade

پیدا کردن پنجمین عدد اول

def adade_aval(x):
    for i in range (2,int(x**0.5)+1):
        if x%i==0:
            return 0
    return 1
i=5
x=2
while 1:
    if adade_aval(x) == 1:
        i-=1
    if i==0:
        print x
        break
    x+=1

----------

